# Need a small, simple piece machined.



## Rando (Jul 7, 2007)

I need a small piece machined, preferably from aluminum. Here's what I had in mind:







It's a cylindrical piece, shown from the side. I don't have a ton of cash, so I'm really hoping that someone can help me out. It doesn't have to be as high tolerance as shown. Suggestions?


----------



## will (Jul 7, 2007)

what kind of finish do you need on the outside, just cut or polished?
is the radius on the ends important? or just rounded edges?
what is it going to be used for?
I have some 6061 aluminum here


----------



## LukeA (Jul 8, 2007)

With a little patience, a part like that could be done with a drill press.


----------



## Rando (Jul 8, 2007)

will said:


> what kind of finish do you need on the outside, just cut or polished?
> is the radius on the ends important? or just rounded edges?
> what is it going to be used for?
> I have some 6061 aluminum here



The radius is not important, just rounded. Finish isn't really important, the piece won't normally be seen.

Unfortunately, this isn't going to be a flashlight part. It's going to go towards my other hobby: firearms. I have an older tube-fed Mossberg .30-30 rifle that has a small dent in the tube. The original follower hangs on the dent, so I need to have one made that's slightly smaller diameter so that the shells will feed correctly. It was my dad's rifle, so I'd like to get it back to working condition.



LukeA said:


> With a little patience, a part like that could be done with a drill press.



That's an idea... I'd have to come up with the aluminum stock somewhere, and I don't know that my drill press chuck is large enough for it...


----------



## will (Jul 8, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## tinkerer (Jul 8, 2007)

One more thing to consider is reducing the dent. Insert a steel rod of lightly smaller diameter than the magazine tube to use as an anvil and lightly hammer on the dent with a rawhide mallet. Use a vise to secure the metal rod while you hammer. This technique is to remove dents from trombone slides.


----------



## Rando (Jul 8, 2007)

Will, PM replied.

I think Will is taking care of me, thanks all.


----------



## KC2IXE (Jul 9, 2007)

another trick for taking a dent out of a tube:

Machine a short rod that is JUST (say a few tenths) under the ID of the tube. Put a taper on one end - and a small/mid sized flat on about 1/2 - 34 the length (towards the taper) - and a handle with a tee on the full diameter end - lube the plug, slide it to the dent, and while turning the plug, tap on the outside - it'll iron out the dent


----------



## modamag (Jul 9, 2007)

It's easier said than done. I don't think there are many CPF HS machinist that can hold "tenths" and provide a 5* taper.


----------



## will (Jul 9, 2007)

just curious - how thick is the tube? 

Also - when you make a tool to stretch out the dent - you need a strong threaded end ( or a long rod ) so you can pull it back out. We would sometimes use a ball, providing you can push it all the way through and you can get one the right size. Even if you can push out the dent, it will still be slightly smaller ( the metal will spring back a bit )


----------



## Rando (Jul 9, 2007)

The other problem is that it's a _tiny _dent. You can't see it from the inside, even with a bore light shining through. The only way I found it was to look around the outside where the follower was sticking in the tube. The dent was caused by tightening the sling swivel too tightly against the hardware. 

Replacement follower has been machined and shipped, I'll update this space in the future.


----------



## will (Jul 9, 2007)

modamag said:


> It's easier said than done. I don't think there are many CPF HS machinist that can hold "tenths" and provide a 5* taper.



Tenths? Are those the horizontal lines on the Micrometer? Gee - and all this time I thought they were for decoration. ( just kidding )


----------



## KC2IXE (Jul 9, 2007)

modamag said:


> It's easier said than done. I don't think there are many CPF HS machinist that can hold "tenths" and provide a 5* taper.



Doesn't need a particular taper - just bevel the end - let's see of I can do some ASCII art

___ ________
| |_________ |
----------| / Dia of tube
|____________/ ________|

You put it in with the flat aligned with the dent, twist, and tap


----------



## Rando (Jul 13, 2007)

Received the part today, it's exactly what I needed and very nicely done. Thanks a lot, Will!


----------

